# Stopping clogs passing thru chamber.



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

What are your preferred methods to stop loose clogs travelling downstream and blocking further.

What i mean is if you are jetting from a chamber upstream to the clog (of lets say wipes) what do you put in the chamber to retrieve the clog mass?

I use a grab like this









They come in different lengths depending on depth of chamber and bottom diameters to suit pipe sizes.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have my chamber maid reach in and grab it.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

And put it in the chamber pot?


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

lol Do you mean that box of concrete thing out in the ally or in front of the house, with the imprint of pipes in the bottom of it ? because as far as I know we do not have them, let alone a cool tool to pick stuff up out of them ......


Lifer...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, in the USA we don't have these "chambers" in the private property side of the sanitary drainage systems. All we have is a tee like fitting known as a "2 way cleanout". The pipes get larger as soon as they cross the property line into the public sewer system. From that point on the debris can wash freely into the lift station where grinder pumps will (hopfully) chew it up and pump it into the force mains on it's way to the treatment plant.

The city's system does have what we call "man holes" that are very similar to your chambers over there. When the city is jetting a clog in their system they usually just break it up and let it flow through the system into the lift station. If for some reason they didn't want to risk that, they would simply use a vacuum truck in the next manhole down stream.

I'll see if I can dig up some photos of how we do it in the USA for you. :thumbsup:



ianclapham said:


> What are your preferred methods to stop loose clogs travelling downstream and blocking further.
> 
> What i mean is if you are jetting from a chamber upstream to the clog (of lets say wipes) what do you put in the chamber to retrieve the clog mass?
> 
> ...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd be the talk of the dog park with that pooper scooper over me shoulder.....


----------

